# freebsd-update, one corrupt file reported



## jeffshearer (Jun 23, 2011)

I am trying to update a 7.2 installation.  freebsd-update fails on one file.

Here is the message:


```
Fetching 14 files... gunzip: data stream error
09579481c4f29951ab51b888dcd96d05ff18276e6711c66209911505cd94b34f has incorrect hash.
```


----------



## Network (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello 

May I know how this problem was resolved.

I also see the same problem when I install from FreeBSD 7.1 to 8.1 (or) 8.1 to 8.2.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## jeffshearer (Jul 21, 2011)

*no advice given.*

I have never received any advice about correcting this problem.


----------



## mix_room (Jul 22, 2011)

I would suggest deleting all the files that freebsd-update has downloaded. 
They should probably usually be in /var/db/freebsd-update/files/

`# rm /var/db/freebsd-update/files/*` would do the trick.


----------



## piggy (Jul 24, 2011)

jeffshearer said:
			
		

> I am trying to update a 7.2 installation.  freebsd-update fails on one file.
> 
> Here is the message:
> 
> ...


ram problem? Check it with a memtest disk.


----------



## jeffshearer (Jul 27, 2011)

*please end this thread*

I looked around the FAQs and I don't see how to close a thread.  I have solved the problem by upgrading to 8.2 from scratch.  Thanks.


----------

